# Graphic Art Taken to Another Dimension



## Kudo3D (May 14, 2014)

I have been dabbling in graphic art for several years and I have wanted desperately to print out 3D representations of my art. My friend at Kudo3D let me test out their Titan 1 SLA 3D printer and the results were fantastic. I am definitely buying my very own after the launch of their Kickstarter on May 27th at 8:30am Pacific Time. The Titan 1 has the highest resolution, the fastest printing times, and the capability of printing on the largest scale. It is also more affordable than its competition, especially if you take advantage of the early bird special. If I get up early enough  I will be able to purchase one of the 10 printers available at the $1899 price point. 

This technology is amazing! 

Please visit the gallery on their website at http://www.kudo3d.com/gallery/


----------

